# Noma's and Nibbles orphans- before and after pix



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

These little guys are almost five weeks old. They are starting to catch up, as far as growth goes, now that they no longer have to rely on hand feeding, and they are consuming everything I give them. It's quite a sensation to have seven babies all munching kibble in my hand at the same time.


----------



## countrygall721 (Oct 26, 2010)

Aw, You've been such a good mother to these little guys. They look very good, and cute :lol:


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Looks like you might want to try cleaning a few of them. Maybe they're not getting groomed well enough without a mother, but there are a few in there that look a little dirty.

With runts, it's typical, though.

But they look great. Glad they made it.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Awww!!! You've done a fab job with them moustress!! I love the little brown nosed bub hanging over the edge of his/her house in photo one and the baby sitting on the clear door in the same phot :love1 Very pretty!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Nibbles

Nibbles had a very thick shaggy coat that looked rough and shaggy; I think that's at least part of what you're seeing, Rhasputin. I'm separating the boys from the girls tonight, and I'll take a closer look and see what I can do, but they are still going to look rough and shaggy to some degree.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

They look great!! them eating out of your hand is so cute!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Well done Moustress! Looks like you've done a fab job there, they're so sweet, I bet they'll be super friendly


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Most of them have been washed with Whisker City waterless shampoo. They didn't seem to mind much at all. I brushed them out with an old toothbrush that was nice and soft which helped them to dry quickly. I did a few night before last, and the rest last night.

Here are side by side comparisons of before and after:


Before


After


Before


After


Before


After

Hats off to you, Rhasputin, for calling it as you saw it.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

Wow I never thought of using a toothbrush as a brush before!! Great idea!


----------



## Mouse Girl (Dec 2, 2010)

wow there really beautiful and nicely marked there even cuter in the after shots congrats!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks!

This was the first time I ever washed meeces. The Whisker City waterless shampoo has a nice light smell that went away after the little darlings dried off. I was a little concerned that they might lick it off and get sick from it, but they are doing just fine, as you can see in the new photos I posted this morning. I got the stuff originally for my 20 yr. old kitty, who has not had her wash as of yet.

I was surprised and pleased to see such a visible difference in their appearance.


----------



## setterchick (Nov 19, 2010)

We got some for Macy this weekend and it worked GREAT! Def a need for long haired meece! She though thought she smelled and looked just fine.


----------

